
A Raspberry Pi Grimoire For The Command Line Wizard - ducaale
https://hackaday.com/2019/02/25/a-raspberry-pi-grimoire-for-the-command-line-wizard/
======
el_cujo
I love seeing these kinds of projects, but as someone who currents owns 2 pi
3s and one elgato that are all gathering dust, I hit the wall before actually
starting a project because of that pesky "what would I even do with this"
thought.

~~~
sleepybrett
I too run one w/ pi-hole, I also run one slaved to my 3d printer running
octoprint, finally I have one running homebridge. I'm willing to bet that I
have enough cycles to consolidate the homebridge and pihole into one, but .. I
kinda like the discreetness.

~~~
jlgaddis
You could set up Pi-hole on the second one and have another DNS server in case
the first one craps out.

------
fhood
Turns out it doesn't matter if your budget is a billion dollars or a few
hundred. The end result is still mostly battery.

Got a kick out of that.

------
ransford
Related in name/title only, but just seeing the word gave me a happy memory of
my favorite web grimoire to date:
[http://grimoire.computer/](http://grimoire.computer/)
([https://github.com/lifewinning/grimoire.computer](https://github.com/lifewinning/grimoire.computer))

------
equalunique
I've dreamed about having a portable "cyberdeck" similar to this. With
computers as small as a Pi Zero and hi-res screens as small as on iPad (ha!),
the reality is closer than ever. I definitely plan on creating one after I go
over one hurdle: the input device.

Before you read what I have to say next: Yes, I know I could simply get a
ThinkPad with an integrated TrackPoint keyboard. I like those a lot and they
solve the problem, but I believe a more functional solution is possible.

My goal is to create a custom input device that includes both a joystick mouse
and programmable firmware via QMK. While a handy ThinkPad keyboard has several
dozens of individual keys, I have found that things like dedicated arrow keys
and F-row keys are unnecessary when QMK keymaps give me "layers" to shuffle
around custom layouts. A 4x12 key build (48-keys) should be both enough and
plenty when the point is to keep my fingers all on the home row anyway.

It's been done before by numerous people in custom builds - creating mine is
simply a personal rite of passage. Will submit to HN after completion.

------
Chico11Kidlet
I really like this project. I think it’s pretty FN cool. Love the leather
cover. I have some spare time, parts, old 8.9 inch acer screen just need a new
controller board. And a raspberry pi zero w. Might give something similar a
try.

------
Rebelgecko
This is really cool. I recently learned from an HN comment that you can
actually get mini laptops that are this size and even smaller, e.g. the GPD
MicroPC which is cheaper than my cell phone and only slightly larger while
having more ports than a Macbook Pro. In terms of whimsy they don't compare to
this though

------
meruru
Awesome. Now I want to make one shaped like the Cardcaptor Sakura grimoire.

You even get to upgrade it with each new Raspberry Pi generation.

